# Jurassic Park III (2001)



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

Their making another sequel


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

yeap, i heard. can't say it will be good, but i think i'm gonna go see it anyway. i like the dinos...and Sam Neill.


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2001)

Jurassic Park 3 is scheduled for release in the US on 20th July 2001. Development is already underway on Jurassic Park 4!!


----------



## stripe (Jul 2, 2001)

*Jurassic III Mixes Old And New (spoilers)*

S

P

O

I

L

E

R

S

Jurassic Park III producer Kathleen Kennedy told SCI FI Wire that the upcoming third installment in the dinosaur franchise will honor the previous two movies without repeating them. "I think the biggest challenge with any movie like this is that you can't ever top the novelty of the first movie, because people now know dinosaurs, and they've now seen documentaries on how every single one of them are made," Kennedy said in an interview.

Kennedy added, "Part of it is respecting and honoring what worked before, and that adage of "don't fix what isn't broken." And then you want to create a new story with new characters that gives people a reason to go back and experience dinosaurs again."

Jurassic Park III brings back Sam Neill in his Jurassic I role of Dr. Alan Grant, and adds William H. Macy and TÃ©a Leoni as a married couple in search of their son. The film also adds a new nemesis: a 24,000-pound spinosaurus.

On a recent visit to Universal Studio's backlot, SCI FI Wire got a glimpse at the creature behind the closed doors of Stage 12, protected beneath a blue tarp. An 11-person crew operated the gigantic animatronic puppet, which was created by master puppeteer Stan Winston, who previously designed the 18,000-pound tyrannosaurus rex seen in the previous films. The spinosaur measures 13 feet from nose to tail, has a side tooth that's as large as a human head and a small arm the size of a 5-foot-tall human. The massive creation was designed to move along a hydraulic track built into the surface of the soundstage.

Kennedy was reluctant to discuss the details of the dinosaurs that will appear in Jurassic III. "The one thing I'm concerned about is that there's an overemphasis on wanting to dissect the logistics on how we create these dinosaurs," she said. "It also was this way on the other two [films]. And this always distresses me, because it strips away the magic that people are going to the movies for." Even so, she conceded, the realism that the first Jurassic Park brought home--and the strides that film made in special-effects wizardry--are core components of what keeps people coming back for the further adventures. Jurassic Park III, directed by Joe Johnston, opens July 20.


----------



## stripe (Jul 2, 2001)

*Tea Leoni Impressed By Dinos*

Jurassic Park III star TÃ©a Leoni told SCI FI Wire that she didn't have to think long about director Joe Johnston's offer of a lead role. "I love having enormous co-stars," she said in an interview. "I was once a co-star to a comet," she added, referring to her 1998 SF film, Deep Impact. And after hearing who her human co-stars would be--Sam Neill and William H. Macy--she recalled, "I thought, 'OK, I want to do this film.'"

Leoni added that she was pleased to find out that she would not be overshadowed by her reptilian co-stars. "I would say that the script took me by surprise when I read it," she said. "I was fully prepared to be second fiddle again to a very large co-star. When I read the script, I was very impressed that I did care about these people, and I didn't want to see one go--and I was surprised at who didn't make it through the rest of the film. I mean, if we don't care about these people, if we don't care about the story, if it's lame, then this [story] isn't going to be nearly as impressive."

Working with the dinosaurs proved more intimidating than Leoni anticipated. "The dinosaurs are a whole new bag," she said. "I was prepared that I would be working a lot with a blue screen, and the truth is, we didn't work with a blue screen nearly as often as I would have thought. For the most part, we were face to face with some of the most terrifying puppets [imaginable]. The raptors stand about our height on back legs. We had probably about six of them, and they each had such different looks. You could see the difference between the males and females, not just in their physical design, but their behavior. I have to say, I can't remember the last time I've been so impressed by an effect and had it help me so much in my work."


----------



## stripe (Jul 24, 2001)

*Typical Review??*






From 'E' online

This trip to the Lost World's chomping grounds of Isla Sorna is better than the last one. But that's about as shocking as saying dinosaurs are big. Overall, the thrills of the JP franchise are all but extinct. Sam Neill returns as paleontologist Dr. Alan Grant, who, along with curious couple TÃ©a Leoni and William H. Macy, risks life (and some subsidiary characters' limbs) in search of...well, we don't want to give it away. But it really doesn't matter. There's barely enough story (a few referential gags included) to advance the adventurers from one dino crisis to another--including those chatterbox raptors and some new cast members, the persistent spinosaurus and airborne pteranodons. The monsters still look amazing, even if they are a bit been-there-done-that. But the anticlimactic ending bites harder than a T. rex at suppertime.


----------



## Curupira (Jul 25, 2001)

Good review! I wanna go see it now! I'm still a little mad at Tea Leoni for stealing Mulder though :rain:


----------



## Curupira (Jul 25, 2001)

JP 4?!?!?! That's just crazy :rain:


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2001)

That's just Hollywood!


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

lol Yeah you're right... I wonder who they'll kill off in 3? They wont have any people left for 4!!!


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 5, 2001)

i watched it last week with a couple of kids
i was babysitting...

can't say it was brilliant...
it was an okay film i guess.
but my favourite will have to be the original jp.

am not sure if i want to watch jp4 though...


----------



## Curupira (Aug 5, 2001)

Well I just hope they kill everybody off in jp4 so there's no possible way they can make a 5


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 6, 2001)

no!!!

not EVERYbody!
i liked that charactor Jeff Goldblum played!


----------



## Curupira (Aug 7, 2001)

Ian? Yeah!! I liked him a lot. And Dr. Grant. They can stay. Everybody else can go :laugh2:


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 9, 2001)

lol

i agree!


----------



## Curupira (Aug 9, 2001)

And the kids in the first one! What were they're names... Timmy and Alexis I think? What happend to them? Are they in 3?


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 9, 2001)

i liked the kids.

they were kinda in the second one weren't they.
for just a minute anyway.

i don't know if this one deserves a spoiler warning.
probably not since it's only a tiny little detail.
but just in case...

no. the kids aren't in the third one.
shame though. i wanted to know what happend to them...


----------



## Curupira (Aug 13, 2001)

:laugh2: Maybe the kids will be back in JP:15 :rain:


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 13, 2001)

lol!!!

well anything is possible with hollywood...


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

i saw this not that long ago, and while it didn't impress me as much as the 1st one, i liked it better than the 2nd one -- 

why? 1) Sam Neil was in it - Dr. Grant was my fave in the book, and the 1st movie, 2) more/better action sequences - these were severely lacking in the 2nd one

and - i'm not 100% sure if any parts of 3 are based on either of the two books or not, but if so, just barely, and therefore, it didn't goof up any parts of the books -

the 1st one - eh - they had to take some stuff out or there was NO way the movie was gonna be short enough, the 2nd one? they ruined the story - totally missed soooo much - and altered stuff and made the story nearly implausible (ie: the girl who did the acrobatics and kicked the dinosaur? uh - yeah, whatever) - 

so, the 3rd one was better than the 2nd one, but not quite up to the standard of the 1st one - but it was a good try!


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jan 9, 2002)

As much as I like Grant I didn't really care for the third one. I had so many problems with it. Least of which is the extreme shortness of it.  And the phone thing--man, that irritated me! Exactly how loud is the ringtone?!


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 11, 2002)

oh totally - that phone! OMG! i mean, my dad has his phone up loud (i'm positive he's going deaf) - but that thing! from under a pile of dino-poo from how far away?? couple of football fields???

the only reason i considered watching it was b/c Grant was in it - if he hadn't been, i wouldn't have bothered --

and it was pretty short -- and the action was really fast - everything seemed to happen at once --


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *oh totally - that phone! OMG! i mean, my dad has his phone up loud (i'm positive he's going deaf) - but that thing! from under a pile of dino-poo from how far away?? couple of football fields???*



 My dad, too.
Wasn't it even IN the dino once and they heard it? I mean come on! 

_Originally posted by Highlander II _
*and it was pretty short -- and the action was really fast - everything seemed to happen at once -- *

That was becuase they hardly, if ever, split the group up. (I don't know if this is going to make any sense, bear with me.) If the group had been separated for any decent amount of time then there would have been more than one story line (sorta) to follow, more than one lane of action. It could have cut from one group to the next and increased the tension with little cliff hanger type things. Instead there was one focal point and the action kept going boom, boom, boom, without giving anyone a break. Sometimes that can be successful and sometimes, like with JP3, I think it can bite you in the butt. 
The movie wasn't awful or anything, just dissapointing. 
I also didn't really appreciate the Spinosaurus.   I like my T-rex, thank you very much, and big T was hardly even in it. 
Did like Sam Neill though, and I think the kid, Trevor Morgan, did a great job.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 12, 2002)

nope - it made sense --- i follow you --

and yeah - come to think of it -- they were together a lot -- splitting up the group would have worked really well and 'spread out' the action -- 


i rather like T-Rex too - but i guess they figured they'd used him already and picked a diff dino -------


----------



## Chilly (Jan 29, 2002)

*lol*

this movie was just bad thru and thru
the story was so lame!
and the way it ended? wat awas going on tehre!!?!?!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i thought it was a fun movie.  maybe not a good one, but a fun one.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

*dinosaur attacks*

i liked the fact that the dino attacks were so close together in this one.  it was so much fun b/c every time some one turned around you were waiting for a dino to be there and munch on 'em.  i loved it!


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

I like this one better than the second one


----------

